# Frog identification



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

Banded or Standard?


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

"Classic" bandeds, JJ. Good looking frogs!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

nice bandeds!!


----------

